# Rapido 891m



## stevereay (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi everybody just ordered my new rapido 891m for next year, and I was wondering if anybody has anything good to say about the van.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

I would hope so if you have just ordered one.

Most people ask the question before they spent the kids inheritance.

Martin


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations!

I've not had one myself but I have heard they are good MHs.


----------



## stevereay (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks christine600


----------



## stevereay (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Martin for your great advice! Obviously I have done alot research and this will be my sixth motorhome but I just wanted to hear some feedback. Also I don't have children so all the pennies I have saved is mine. LOL


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi stevereay

to be more serious, it looks like as nice van you will be itching ti pick it up and get away.

I like the oven under the sink not in the TEC tower, the garage would be a bit small for us though, my wife wanted the 996M but again the garage was not as big as the Niesmann Flair so I talked her into that (without and oven at all).

Martin


----------



## stevereay (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Martin

Thanks very much for your good points.
Take it easy

Steve


----------

